# Rod Holder with automatic hook setter



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Has anyone used this before?










More info: http://www.basspro-shops.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=45170&hvarTarget=Search&hvarAID=outdoorsite


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings jangwuah!

I think my proctologist used that during my last exam....


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Me tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

        

T<---->--<>Lines
Kozlow


----------

